# Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

tI am very fortunate to have two excellent VW dealers to rely on: Volkswagen Richmond Hill, just north of Toronto, Canada for servicing my Phaeton, and AMAG Kloten, just north of Zürich, Switzerland for servicing my Golf. The staff at AMAG Kloten know that I have a Phaeton (because I am always buying parts for it there) and today, they invited me to visit their body shop to see repairs being carried out on a Phaeton that had been involved in an accident.
I'm not really sure what the circumstances of the accident were. This particular car is the service department's loaner Phaeton. It seems that somehow it became sandwiched between two other cars, and squashed at both ends. It is a V10 Diesel powered Phaeton. _ No it's not, it's a V6 TDI. Thanks to Highline for pointing this out. _The photos are quite interesting, and I think all of you will enjoy looking at them. I will try to visit the dealership again later this week, to show you how the repair progresses.
The work is being done with 'Swiss Precision', and I am sure this car will be good as new when everything is done.
Michael
*Front Right Corner*
showing some parts that we never see. The foam provides rigidity to the top of the front fender. Now you know where the washer fluid goes to.








*Front of the V6 TDI engine*
The W12 also has some kind of cooler on the passenger side, but I think it cools a liquid, rather than air.








*Inside the trunk*








*The Webasto Parking & Supplemental Heater*
photo taken looking down from the top of the front left tire.








*The bottom of the parking & supplemental heater, including the exhaust pipe.*








*One of the sensors that detects a frontal collision.*








*It appears that the sensor functioned correctly.*
The techs save the protective wrappers that come on the new vehicle steering wheels, and re-use them when these cars come in for service work. 
This prevents accidental scratches or stains to the leather wheel when the vehicle is in the shop.








*Where the passenger airbag hides.*
It is interesting to note that the windshield was not damaged by the airbag.








*How the stale air gets out of the cabin of the Phaeton*
There are a few of these one-way vents in other locations on the Phaeton.

*More special tools. * 
Note also the VW-specific lifting pad on the hoist. 
Having this special lifting pad prevents problems like what is shown at this thread: Lifting the Phaeton on a Hydraulic Lift - Precautions


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The W12 also has some kind of cooler on the passenger side, but I think it cools a liquid, rather than air.

You're correct -- the one on the W12 provides supplemental engine cooling.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*The Webasto Parking & Supplemental Heater*

Very neat integration! Wondering (futilely, most likely) if this would see US soil under the Individual program?

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*Where the passenger airbag hides.*
It is interesting to note that the windshield was not damaged by the airbag.

I find that interesting as well since the one & only time I was personally present for an airbag deployment, the passenger airbag broke the windshield where it struck (1998ish Olds Aurora). Looks as though the cover (by virtue of its position) may be strong enough to deflect the bag in the proper direction, instead of using the windshield.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_*How the stale air gets out of the cabin of the Phaeton*
There are a few of these one-way vents in other locations on the Phaeton.
*How the one-way vent works. Clever engineering.*


Interesting little suckers! They're also supposed to provide for pressure equalisation during airbag deployment as well. Their effectiveness seems to depend on the car, however. Most Golf/GTI owners who have been in a frontal collision will report a rear window blown out from the force of the shock wave created by the deploying bags.


----------



## whealy (Nov 15, 2004)

Cool pictures Michael. Thanks for gathering and sharing.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_Very neat integration! Wondering (futilely, most likely) if this_ (Webasto Parking Heater)_ would see US soil under the Individual program?

Not a snowball's chance in h--- of seeing it in North America. Some fool would leave it turned on whilst the car was parked in the garage, asphyxiate the whole family, and then some distant relative would sue VW for a bazillion dollars - and probably win.
FWIW, Touaregs with V10 engines that are shipped to North America are equipped with these supplemental heaters. I know that on the Phaeton, if the vehicle is equipped with a Webasto heater for supplemental heating purposes (this implies a diesel engine), it is quite simple and inexpensive to re-configure things so that the supplemental heater will also function as a parking heater. Whether or not this can also be accomplished on the V10 Touareg, I don't know.
I was involved with the retrofit of one of these heaters to a Golf TDI, in strict conformance with OEM design, about 3 years ago. It was an interesting project, however, the total cost was about $2,000 in parts. I don't think I would want to try to add one to a Phaeton - there is very little space to work with, and I suspect that it would be a more complex job - so far as plumbing goes - than retrofitting one on a Golf IV.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Michael,
Let me be the first to ask...which wheels are these? If they fit the V10 TDI, they'll work on the other "heavy" Phaeton, the W12.
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PhaetonChix)*

That's a very interesting question - I have no idea what wheel this is, we don't seem to have it listed in the Phaeton Wheel Photos thread, and I thought we had all the wheels in there.
I'll go back to the dealership tomorrow and ask. Maybe it is a wheel from a Touareg (just guessing)? It's also interesting to note that this vehicle has the same 'smaller' front wheel brake calipers that I have on my NAR W12. I thought all the V10 TDI's got the big Brembo calipers. Guess not...
Michael
*Unknown Phaeton Wheel*


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_That's a very interesting question - I have no idea what wheel this is, we don't seem to have it listed in the Phaeton Wheel Photos thread, and I thought we had all the wheels in there.
I'll go back to the dealership tomorrow and ask. Maybe it is a wheel from a Touareg (just guessing)? It's also interesting to note that this vehicle has the same 'smaller' front wheel brake calipers that I have on my NAR W12. I thought all the V10 TDI's got the big Brembo calipers. Guess not...
Michael
*Unknown Phaeton Wheel*









Michael, the car in the picture is a *V6 TDI*.
The wheels are called "Omanyt" 9 J x 19 offset depth 40, with 255/40R19 tyres (V6/V8/V6 TDI) and is from VW Individual.
I just got today the 2006 Phaeton broschure (printed 06/2005) from the dealer


----------



## geowben (Jan 26, 2005)

Michael, very interesting photos. Thanks. Is the steering wheel the Northamerican version instead of European?


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (geowben)*

PC, check here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1609455
Rob


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton (chrisj428)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chrisj428* »_You're correct -- the one on the W12 provides supplemental engine cooling.

I'm surprised that there would be more than one radiator for water. I would have thought these would be engine oil coolers, transmission fluid coolers or air intercoolers for the turbocharged engine (in the TDI).


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton (car_guy)*

I think that the cooler (radiator) that is in the lower right corner of the W12 Phaetons - where the intercooler is in the photos above - is an oil cooler. The W12 engine holds about 13 quarts of oil, and the oil has a very important role to play in removing heat from the two inner-most longitudinal rows of cylinders.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Highline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Highline* »_Michael, the car in the picture is a *V6 TDI*.











































Oooops, so it is. I guess I should have read the writing on the top of the engine more carefully. Geez, they should make the letters bigger.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Forgot to mention, scroll down to the Omanyt - looks the same as in above photo. http://www.hostdub.com/albums/...l.jpg


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael, 
I'm gonna have to take a trip over there sometime. I really wish I could see the factory someday as well as some other areas you get to visit.
Great pictures and a great post.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

It looks like there are two speakers in the picture showing the front passenger door. Im assuming the red looking one is maybe the subwoofers I could never find?! Not that I ever looked that hard.
Glen


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David,
Can you spell _road trip._ ConEd and the tax write off. Let's do it.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (W126C)*

Sounds like a plan to me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GripperDon (May 9, 2005)

Michael
Thanks for taking and posting the pictures, informative, The Prielli tires look quite low profile.
Don
PS those nice little vents also make sure my refig stays cool.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_I'm gonna have to take a trip over there sometime.

If you hurry, you can make it in time for the Dental Excellence Congress being held next week, November 18 and 19 at the Dresden Conference Center. If that doesn't fit your schedule, I am sure that the Customer Service team at the Transparent Factory will provide you with a list of interesting professional conferences coming up in Dresden during 2005...








Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_Can you spell _road trip._ ConEd and the tax write off. Let's do it.

Let me know if all y'all need someone to carry your luggage.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (chrisj428)*

Wow, that sounds like a great idea, if you guys decide to go to Dresden, let me know I'd love to tag along!
Rob


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_...if you guys decide to go to Dresden...

Sounds like a meeting now...








Actually whoever comes here, feel free to tell me. I'll give you a city tour for free...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (geowben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geowben* »_Is the steering wheel the North American version instead of European?

There are no 'versions' of the steering wheel, as far as I know. We can't buy the wood wheel in North America - I don't know if that is for regulatory reasons (occupant protection) or just a marketing decision.
At one time, VW had three different button assemblies for the left hand buttons - one with 4 buttons (shown above, and also fitted on all North American models), one with 6 buttons, and one with 6 buttons and a thumbwheel.
The 6 button and thumbwheel assembly is for cars with Active Cruise Control (Adaptive Distance Regulation). The 6 button, no thumbwheel version was provided on European cars during model years 2003 and 2004, but was dropped in 2005. Now all Phaetons without ADR are fitted with the 4 button control on the left. I refitted the 6 button control to my Phaeton, just because I preferred that design. There is a post describing that process here: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control.
Michael


----------



## car_guy (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton (PanEuropean)*

Just out of curiosity, do you or anyone know if in repairing the steering wheel, do they replace the entire wheel, or can they replace just the airbag module. This question assumes that the rest of the wheel is not deformed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Some interesting photos of a dis-assembled Phaeton (car_guy)*

The airbag module can easily be replaced as a stand-alone unit. It is not even necessary to replace the switch assemblies on either side of the airbag, they can be removed and re-used as well. There are some pictures of the process at this thread: Retrofitting a 6 button Cruise Control to the Steering Wheel.
Michael


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_Wow, that sounds like a great idea, if you guys decide to go to Dresden, let me know I'd love to tag along!
Rob

Why don't we all plan to meet in Dresden some time in 2006 and take a tour of the factory? PanEuropean can be our docent!


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (loganflatt)*

It will be tough for me to go to Dresden. Shutting down a dental office for a week is at least a $20K loss!!








Count your blessings if you make a good living working for a good company that you *DON'T OWN* yourself or if you can leave and let employees run the show for a little while.
But I really wish I could go.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

David,
I think a trip to Dresden could be completed by taking only 2 days off! For example, leave on a night flight after work on Wednesday, arriving Dresden on Thursday, visit factory on Friday, hang with the guys on Saturday, return Sunday, work Monday! If you can sleep on 747's you'll be fine. Fly business or first class for improved service and comfort. Schedule hygenists appointments for the Thursday and Friday and you should be able to cut losses to a minimum.








Rob


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Yep, you're probably right about that. HMMM! Might happen then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks Rob!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gobuster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gobuster* »_I think a trip to Dresden could be completed by taking only 2 days off! For example, leave on a night flight after work on Wednesday, arriving Dresden on Thursday, visit factory on Friday, hang with the guys on Saturday, return Sunday, work Monday!

Rob:
Geez, maybe at your tender age you can get away with that kind of schedule, but if I tried that, I'd be crawling off the aircraft with my head under one arm, and my nuts under the other arm. Seriously - I'd be baffed out.
I commute across the Atlantic at least monthly, between Toronto and Switzerland. That's a 8 hour flight eastbound and 9 hours westbound. I generally try to arrive in Europe on the morning of the day prior to the first day I want to get anything done, and I simply write off the arrival day. If I manage to get unpacked and caught up on my sleep on the day of arrival, I consider that to be a great accomplishment.
So - if we do arrange a Dresden tour for next summer (which, by the way, I think is a great idea - perhaps we could co-ordinate it with the German Phaeton owner's annual meeting and conference in Dresden), I think it would be best to set aside about 6 days for the trip, as follows:
Day 1) evening of departure from North America
Day 2) arrival and catch-up
Day 3, 4, 5) activities
Day 6) AM departure to North America
FWIW, it's generally pretty easy to get back on sched when you are travelling westbound. In other words, day 7 will be a normal, productive day in North America.
Michael


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

If you guys can hold off your road to to the mother ship until spring, I'll be able to join you. Right now, I'm trapped at home recouping from surgery. 
~PC


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_So - if we do arrange a Dresden tour for next summer (which, by the way, I think is a great idea - perhaps we could co-ordinate it with the German Phaeton owner's annual meeting and conference in Dresden), I think it would be best to set aside about 6 days for the trip

I'm *so* coming with!


----------



## PC Dave (Nov 29, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
So - if we do arrange a Dresden tour for next summer (which, by the way, I think is a great idea - perhaps we could co-ordinate it with the German Phaeton owner's annual meeting and conference in Dresden), I think it would be best to set aside about 6 days for the trip, as follows:


In.


----------



## Gobuster (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael,
I was not suggesting I would do a trip the way I suggested to David







Just was suggesting he could! With a $4k per day loss of revenue it's probably the only way he could do it. Oh, and he's a youngster with more energy than us old fogies! 
Love the idea of a trip next summer, seems there could be a few others as well. Count me in.
Rob


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Gobuster)*

Ah, now I understand. You are right, David really is the 'kid' of the bunch. Geez, I remember what I was doing the year he was born...








Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

If I left on a Wednesday and got back on a Monday night, worked through Friday of that week (usually off on Friday). Then I only lose 2 days of workdays. My other issue though is I hope to go to Brazil in late July for a 10 day mission trip. That is why I am going to Atlanta this weekend.... to get the logistics of that trip. So two trips may knock me out.
HOWEVER, I may look into getting a doctor to substitute for me. At least it won't be totally shut down. Usually a doctor charges $500 a day at least to hold the fort down








I ought to get an associate, but that is a whole story on its own.
Anyway, let's pursue this Dresden trip. It will be a hoot for everyone going. I've always wanted to go to Europe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I guess I better start talking to Marcia about this now. Someone has to keep PC company!


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

*Group trip to Dresden*

Glen,
Please see the thread: Group trip to Dresden.
And the BF speaks fluent German, I'm taking him as my tour guide.
~PC


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Group trip to Dresden (PhaetonChix)*

Photos re-hosted.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos re-hosted again, 4 years later...

Michael


----------

